# Gifts for Cockapoo Lovers



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

So looking at many cockapoo t-shirts for men... I want to get one for my husband for Christmas.

What if any would you wear if you are a male or if you know a male that has one already... Cockapoos Rule, Cockapoo Dad, Powered by Cockapoo... or any other ones you've seen?
Please include website where purchased please.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Some nice ones here :




























They come from here and have a sale on until 14th December 

http://www.dogsndubs.com/cart/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=71


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

They are cute- but in the U.S. we for the most part call them cockapoos. 

That and I don't understand your money. lol 

Anyone know of any US sites?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Can't help with translation of money but I am pretty sure they would be able to produce a design with the spelling altered if you wanted to order.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brenda .. not sure if you can get themin the US but how about getting a tshirt designed saying:

Proud Cockapoo Owner 

Or 

Owner of 2 Gorgeous Cockapoo & soon to be new puppy owner .... ha ha ha 

Well if you wanted another one .. that would be a hint lol ...

Let us know what you get for hubby xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

go to vistaprint....you can design your own


----------

